# curioese why the american people like to be stupid



## hauke (Sep 26, 2016)

antique energy sources from the 19th century : coal oil
antique energy scources from the 20th century : gas nuclear
modern energy scources from the 21. century : wind solar thermal solar electric wave power fusion power

so why does the usa stay in the 19th century ?


----------



## Fueri (Sep 26, 2016)

curious why you think anyone is going to respond to you if you're just going to be an asshole.....


----------



## hauke (Sep 26, 2016)

you responded guess my curiosity is not so bad

you 18th century ?


----------



## Fueri (Sep 26, 2016)

hauke said:


> you responded guess my curiosity is not so bad




If you think that's a response to your subject matter, rather than to the lack of intelligence behind your post, you're an idiot.

On top of the fact that you've accused 300+ million people of being stupid, when clearly that is not the case, that's strike two.

Considering you've only made two posts that's pretty damn impressive.

Any more words of wisdom, dufus?


----------



## hauke (Sep 26, 2016)

acctually i acused about 5 billion people of being stupid

i sure not reduced it to the USA


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 26, 2016)

hauke said:


> antique energy sources from the 19th century : coal oil
> antique energy scources from the 20th century : gas nuclear
> modern energy scources from the 21. century : wind solar thermal solar electric wave power fusion power
> 
> so why does the usa stay in the 19th century ?



    You might want to learn how to spell curious before calling people stupid.


----------



## hauke (Sep 26, 2016)

yes i think the whole of humanity is stupid

myfail in the spelling bee


----------



## Fueri (Sep 26, 2016)

hauke said:


> acctually i acused about 5 billion people of being stupid
> 
> i sure not reduced it to the USA




good grief, look at your own title.

that's 3 for 3 on the dummy-meter, BTW.

that might cause some people to wonder if that person is intelligent enough to label entire nations or the majority of the planet as stupid.  not you though.  

LOL.


----------



## Votto (Sep 26, 2016)

hauke said:


> antique energy sources from the 19th century : coal oil
> antique energy scources from the 20th century : gas nuclear
> modern energy scources from the 21. century : wind solar thermal solar electric wave power fusion power
> 
> so why does the usa stay in the 19th century ?



We have gone from nuclear to wind?

Let me guess, the horse and buggy will be the Prog 22nd century.


----------



## jillian (Sep 26, 2016)

hauke said:


> antique energy sources from the 19th century : coal oil
> antique energy scources from the 20th century : gas nuclear
> modern energy scources from the 21. century : wind solar thermal solar electric wave power fusion power
> 
> so why does the usa stay in the 19th century ?



because the corporatists are heavily invested in 19th century energy sources


----------



## Votto (Sep 26, 2016)

The Constitution was sooooo 18th century.

No wonder the US abandoned it.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 26, 2016)

hauke said:


> antique energy sources from the 19th century : coal oil
> antique energy scources from the 20th century : gas nuclear
> modern energy scources from the 21. century : wind solar thermal solar electric wave power fusion power
> 
> so why does the usa stay in the 19th century ?



Why do your "modern" energy sources (windmills? LOL!) make your electric costs 3-4 times US rates?


----------



## PredFan (Sep 26, 2016)

Because those so-called "alternative energy sources are very unreliable. Sure, they might be able to power a country that's about as big as the state of New Jersey, but for a country as large as ours, so far, no. When you have a wind, or solar, or hydro powered car, let us know. Until then, eat our dust.


----------



## Votto (Sep 26, 2016)

PredFan said:


> Because those so-called "alternative energy sources are very unreliable. Sure, they might be able to power a country that's about as big as the state of New Jersey, but for a country as large as ours, so far, no. When you have a wind, or solar, or hydro powered car, let us know. Until then, eat our dust.



Who cares about all that man?  It's the 21rst century!


----------



## hauke (Sep 26, 2016)

Votto said:


> hauke said:
> 
> 
> > antique energy sources from the 19th century : coal oil
> ...


depends, maybe the horse and buggy is smarter then a diesel engine

keep you mind open


----------



## hauke (Sep 26, 2016)

of course id prefer a electric car, but horses are life


----------



## hauke (Sep 26, 2016)

ok to all coal oil gas people

can you reliable asure that oil will last for the next 10 000 years ?
because there will be wind in the next 10 000 years and there will be sun in the next 10 000 years, will there be oil in the next 10 000 years ?

so you guarantee oil for the next 10 000 years ?

i guarantee sun for the next 100 million years

i guarantee wind for the next 100 million years


----------



## Votto (Sep 26, 2016)

hauke said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > hauke said:
> ...



Thanks for the heads up.  At least you admit it.

I suppose the 23rd century will bring about cavemen.


----------



## hauke (Sep 26, 2016)

i hope the 23rd century brings a stable enviroment
use of wind solar and water energy suficent for a high tech way of life

all the big engeneering in space with the asteroid belt as a scource of iron and all recources necessary to make earth a nice place

we do need a worldwide population control


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 26, 2016)

hauke said:


> ok to all coal oil gas people
> 
> can you reliable asure that oil will last for the next 10 000 years ?
> because there will be wind in the next 10 000 years and there will be sun in the next 10 000 years, will there be oil in the next 10 000 years ?
> ...


*
can you reliable asure that oil will last for the next 10 000 years ?*

Nope. But for now, it's better and cheaper.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 26, 2016)

hauke said:


> i hope the 23rd century brings a stable enviroment
> use of wind solar and water energy suficent for a high tech way of life
> 
> all the big engeneering in space with the asteroid belt as a scource of iron and all recources necessary to make earth a nice place
> ...



*we do need a worldwide population control*

Good idea. You first.


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 26, 2016)

Fueri said:


> curious why you think anyone is going to respond to you if you're just going to be an asshole.....


He's a stupid asshole, now,, now.


----------



## hauke (Sep 26, 2016)

todsterpatriot of course i first, i don t have children because i can t guarantee the childrens life#

you 2nd so what you got ?

oh i forgot your pure evil you don t care shit about children

and you don t care shit about the world


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 26, 2016)

hauke said:


> todsterpatriot of course i first, i don t have children because i can t guarantee the childrens life#
> 
> you 2nd so what you got ?
> 
> ...



I couldn't hear you, I was building a bonfire.
I'm burning tires now and I'll be throwing some baby seals on top.


----------



## hauke (Sep 26, 2016)

i think its time to trace todsterpatriot and find who that really is

lets see what the real name is

the true persons


----------



## ScienceRocks (Sep 26, 2016)

hauke said:


> antique energy sources from the 19th century : coal oil
> antique energy scources from the 20th century : gas nuclear
> modern energy scources from the 21. century : wind solar thermal solar electric wave power fusion power
> 
> so why does the usa stay in the 19th century ?



Like Iran, Saudi arabia and Turkey a very large minority of our population are extremely religious and backwards.


----------



## xyz (Oct 5, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> hauke said:
> 
> 
> > i hope the 23rd century brings a stable enviroment
> ...


Yeah, massively destroying the atmosphere is the best form of population control. In fact, we should have even more hurricanes, that might help. And help spread nuclear weapons.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 5, 2016)

xyz said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > hauke said:
> ...


*
Yeah, massively destroying the atmosphere is the best form of population control*

Massively destroying? LOL!


----------



## anotherlife (Oct 6, 2016)

Only the 19th century energy sources work, all the others are just a game.  Are you afraid that these are not renewable and will run out?  No problem, buy it now low, and sell it high when that happens.


----------



## docmauser1 (Oct 12, 2016)

hauke said:


> antique energy sources from the 19th century : coal oil
> antique energy scources from the 20th century : gas nuclear
> modern energy scources from the 21. century : wind solar thermal solar electric wave power fusion power


modern energy sources from the 22-nd century: unicorn farts


----------



## xyz (Oct 12, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> Only the 19th century energy sources work, all the others are just a game.  Are you afraid that these are not renewable and will run out?  No problem, buy it now low, and sell it high when that happens.


The thing is most people don't care. Their kids might do o.k., but they don't give a flying #$% if their grandkids will be living in the dark ages of a post-apocalyptic world, if they even survive at all. 

They don't think they'll be alive anymore so it doesn't concern them.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 12, 2016)

hauke said:


> antique energy sources from the 19th century : coal oil
> antique energy scources from the 20th century : gas nuclear
> modern energy scources from the 21. century : wind solar thermal solar electric wave power fusion power
> 
> so why does the usa stay in the 19th century ?




Wind energy has been around since 5, 000 B.C.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Oct 12, 2016)

hauke said:


> antique energy sources from the 19th century : coal oil
> antique energy scources from the 20th century : gas nuclear
> modern energy scources from the 21. century : wind solar thermal solar electric wave power fusion power
> 
> so why does the usa stay in the 19th century ?


Curious as to how anyone who can't spell curious can call other people stupid.


----------



## anotherlife (Oct 12, 2016)

xyz said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Only the 19th century energy sources work, all the others are just a game.  Are you afraid that these are not renewable and will run out?  No problem, buy it now low, and sell it high when that happens.
> ...



You don't even need to go that far, people don't even realize that now young people are drowned in student debt which didn't exist 20 years ago.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 12, 2016)

xyz said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Only the 19th century energy sources work, all the others are just a game.  Are you afraid that these are not renewable and will run out?  No problem, buy it now low, and sell it high when that happens.
> ...



Exactly! They'll impoverish their kids to reduce temps in 2080 by 0.1 degrees.
Morons!


----------



## anotherlife (Oct 12, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> xyz said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...



I think their 401k/IRA plans have already penciled in the new carbon tax bond sales.  Hehehe.


----------



## xyz (Oct 12, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Exactly! They'll impoverish their kids to reduce temps in 2080 by 0.1 degrees.
> Morons!


If you think car exhaust is so beneficial, please fill up your car, find a small garage, put your car in there and close the garage door. Leave the car running and spend the night there. In the morning, you'll be a new man.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 12, 2016)

xyz said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Exactly! They'll impoverish their kids to reduce temps in 2080 by 0.1 degrees.
> ...



My car exhaust is fine. Modern technology and computerized fuel systems have hugely reduced carbon monoxide in exhaust, but you morons don't want to wreck our economy and waste trillions over carbon monoxide......
you want to waste trillions over carbon dioxide.

I mean, seriously, how much should we waste on windmills to reduce temps in 2080 by 0.1 degrees?

Spell it out for me.


----------

